# My hedgehog poops ALOT!



## cbhackler (Jun 14, 2012)

So I took out tiggy last night on a towel to let her lay on my lap, and she pooped once I picked it up with a paper towel. A few seconds later she pooped again. About two minutes later about three things of poop. I only had her out for about 10 minutes and their was alot of poop. Did I feed it to much or was it just scared. Or is this normal behavior for a hedgehog. I know its not good quality but my food is Special Kitty (or cat something like that)... I'm gonna switch when we run out. My cat likes it and my parents won't buy two different cat foods. It also had kinda runny poop in its cage although it could have been pee... HELP!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How old is your hedgehog? Babies tend to poop a lot more than adults, but hedgehogs in general just poop. A lot of times, they'll poop after being woken up and/or after eating, so you can kind of predict when it'll happen then. A couple minutes after you wake her up, try putting her down in a potty spot, with a paper towel or something, and see if she goes. It also helps to have a blanket or something when you handle her, so she potties on the blanket instead of you, or to keep paper towels or tissues nearby to clean up accidents. It could also be the food making her poop more - dogs, cats, hedgehogs, etc. all tend to poop more when they're on a lower quality food, because there's a lot in the food that they can't use, so it gets excreted instead. Definitely a good plan to switch her food when you can. There's a list of good cat foods that you could use for ideas in the nutrition section.


----------

